# Nice Day in Tampa Bay



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Launched at Picnic Island and wanted to avoid the crowded mess at Christmas Pass so we decided to hit the Gandy bridge.  Tide was ripping, couldn't even anchor so we hit the flats outside of Howard Franklin and were treated to one of the most unbelievable National Geograhic-esque sights I've ever seen in Tampa.

Massive schools of Jack Crevalle crushing bait.  They pushed so much water they formed waves that rocked the skiff; little baitfish scattering everywhere for dear life, it was unreal.  Caught a couple line burners on topwater and a little snooklet, and some pompanos at the Howard Franklin on Doc's Goofy jigs.  I know jacks, big deal, but man are the big ones fun especially crushing topwaters.

Get out there, Tampa is en fuego right now.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice job!! I always enjoy fishing that area.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great Joe! I still wanna spend some time poling your ride.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice job Joe. Fall is a special time in the bay.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hotspotter..


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Hoping to get out there soon...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Folks, get out there.  Just took home several fat mackerel, got smoked by prolly a king; smoked by a grouper.  Bait is thick, and a ton of bonnets.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet!
I hear ya bout them jacks...
Ive had em bustin up around me in the lil manny
U can throw abare hook at em when theyre in a frenzy


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I fished that river last weekend and got into the jacks again and 4 snook.  But man, is that one tough river to navigate!


----------

